# Elderly Vets and Hearing Problems



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Two months ago I went to the TC Clinic for my hearing exam, I pick the hearing aides up tomorrow....no cost. .:flag:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow ...these hearing aides work....Good job VA. and kudos to the Audio Dr., for all her help. Will not have to buy batteries, they come automatically....these things cost close to $8K...thats right, top of the line.They are turned on by a computer and tuned...Thankyou Uncle Sam! oh yes,& all you tax payers too


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

Glad you got them and they work, they checked my hearing and said top of the line or bottom of the bucket neither will help, to many F-4s and B-52s on the runway not to mention the other loud noises, but sometimes when people are upset I thank the Lord for my minor inconsistencies and all the blessings he has given me (lets' go fishing)


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Where is TC Clinic located


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Next to the Mall of the Mainland of 1764 near the Freeway...A section called Mainland Crossing. 409 986-2900


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

VB I am vet with about 70% loss VN 66/67 on Flight Deck ...I got a set for both ears about 10y ago they worked fine but as soon as I perspire they go bonkers squeal/click so I quit wearing them..Cause I perspire even in winter...They were through my company insurance..and I do not have it any more,I do have Medicare and supplement but neither cover hearing aids Do I have to file for VA benefit or just go there with my DD214..(Hopefully they got them water resistant by now) sorry for length but it could be helpful to others


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes sir, bring your DD 214 in and get the ball rolling....you know how paperwork is.Get started soon and go thru the motions. Good Luck.....Semper Fi


----------

